
Did ‘Richard II’ Provoke an Elizabethan Rebellion? - chesterfield
https://slate.com/culture/2018/06/how-shakespeare-may-have-played-a-part-in-an-uprising-against-queen-elizabeth.html
======
ergothus
Fascinating...I have little doubt this was part of the impetus behind _Ruled
Britainnia_, a Turtledove alt-history in which the Second Spanish Armada
successfully invaded England, and the story is told from Shakespeare's
perspective as the main character involved in the interactions of new plays of
his and the brewing political unrest.

It's one of my favorite books, if only because much of the conversation is
allegedly in free verse and I end up unable to speak correctly for 10-30 mins
after a good reading session.

------
paretooptimum
That was incredible in that it mentioned everyone but the person that links
them all together... Edward de Vere.

~~~
djur
Oxford had nothing to do with _Richard II_ and very little to do with the
Essex rebellion. He was on the jury that condemned Essex and Southampton,
along with many other noblemen. He had also tried and failed to get
Southampton to marry his daughter years earlier. Otherwise, his only
involvement in court politics at that time was the occasional letter to Robert
Cecil asking for various forms of aid (with no apparent success).

